# One of my shots in Premier Guitar!



## Wretched (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the shots I took at the recent Helmet gig in Sydney ended up in this month's issue of Premier Guitar magazine! You can see it in the online version by clicking here: Premier Guitar - September 2011

You can view the entire gallery here: Helmet + Pangaea - Manning Bar 24.06.11 - a set on Flickr

Hoping this will become a semi-regular gig with them, so I'll be ramping up the number of gigs I shoot from now on.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Aug 18, 2011)

hell yea man keep taking good pictures


----------



## nangillala (Aug 19, 2011)

Cool. Very nice picture, keep us updated!


----------



## The Munk (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats! Always nice to get published!


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 24, 2011)

Wretched said:


> One of the shots I took at the recent Helmet gig in Sydney ended up in this month's issue of Premier Guitar magazine! You can see it in the online version by clicking here: Premier Guitar - September 2011
> 
> You can view the entire gallery here: Helmet + Pangaea - Manning Bar 24.06.11 - a set on Flickr
> 
> Hoping this will become a semi-regular gig with them, so I'll be ramping up the number of gigs I shoot from now on.



great shot! perfect! that's page.


----------



## Wretched (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone seen it in print yet? We have to wait around two months to get them on the shelves over here.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Aug 26, 2011)

Which issue is it in? I like Premier Guitar, one of the better guitar mags out there, but I can only find it at Chapters. Congrats, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Wretched (Aug 28, 2011)

It's in the latest one. September, I think. A red boutique axe on the front cover.


----------



## Wretched (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the 'Likes' and stuff!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

That is very cool. 

I only fantasize about ppl taking pics of me that actually matter... Hmm... That sounds bad. But fuck it. I stand by it.


----------

